# AND THE WINNER IS.......



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*J4 :whoo: :clap2: :bounce: :cheer2::dance: Yes we are ALL doing the Happy Dance. *

*Here is a link (hopefully) to see the announcement and interview.*

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=4909452n

Thank you to everyone who voted for them. I appreciate it as much as they do. The opportunity that has just been awarded this family is HUGE. I am crying I am so thrilled for these kids.

Katrina

You can read about it here: http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/04/01/earlyshow/series/singingfamily_faceoff/main4909182.shtml


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

That's the first I saw of that. Wow they ought to join together. They sound great!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wonderful news! I'm grinning for them!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So happy for them :clap2:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy, happy here !!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That's wonderful!!!:whoo:
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's great, congrats to them!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! THAT IS SOOOOOOOOOO AWESOME!!!!! I enjoyed watching them!!!!


----------

